# What do I need to play NTSC N64 games on a PAL system?



## Shinigami Kiba (Aug 2, 2011)

I never had an N64 before, I was more of a PS1/Dreamcast guy so for whatever reason never got an N64 though I've played pretty much all of the best games and like them a lot.
Well now I'm trying to build my N64 collection but some of the games I managed to find here are US NTSC copies, like Mario 64 I can get for only 3 bucks however it's a US version.

So, what exactly do I need to play NTSC games on a PAL N64, I need something that's 100% compatible and how hard would this device be to find nowadays? I take it an action replay or a converter of some sort would do, I had a converter for the SNES back when I was a kid and that played everything.

But I have no idea where to buy this stuff and I can't use Paypal from my country so ebay isn't an option for me


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 2, 2011)

Why not just go the simple route and get Project64 + roms.
Assuming you have a gamepad to use (360 controller works great).


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Aug 2, 2011)

What's that got to do with me wanting to build a solid N64 collection, man?
Of course I have all the ROMs and Emulator, plus I have all the N64 VC releases, but that's got nothing to do with me wanting to have a solid, retail N64 collection.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah, I was going the practical route, not the "pointless waste of time" route.


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 2, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Ah, I was going the practical route, not the "pointless waste of time" route.


I think you were going the not reading the op route.

You will need the n64 passport and a tv that can do ntsc.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N64_Passport

Edit:Not sure about the tv now but you will need passport plus III.
http://www.hkems.com/product/n64/n64-passport.htm


----------



## Fudge (Aug 2, 2011)

Follow this guide, although I can't be sure how video mode differences will affect gameplay http://ign64.ign.com/articles/075/075325p1.html


----------



## jamespoo (May 2, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Why not just go the simple route and get Project64 + roms.
> Assuming you have a gamepad to use (360 controller works great).



i know roms are easy and all but buying carts is more fun


----------



## thaddius (May 2, 2012)

What?


----------

